# FPO Folie????????



## Barbara (18. Nov. 2005)

Hallo,

hat irgend jemand von Euch schon einmal etwas von FPO Folie (flexible Polyofeline) von der Firma Sarnafil (www.sarnafil.de) gehört? Ich suche noch eine Folie für meinen Schwimmteich und hatte bisher an EPDM gedacht.
Welche Folienfarbe würdet Ihr für einen Schwimmteich nehmen? Ich habe mir ein paar Schwimmteiche mit hellgrüner Folie angesehen und das gefällt mir nicht so gut, alldiewiel man die kleinste Ablagerung sofort sieht. Bei Schwarz habe ich Angst, dass es zu dunkel ist. Der Teich soll möglichst natürlich aussehen.
Freue mich auf Antworten.

Liebe Grüße
Barbara


----------



## Frank (18. Nov. 2005)

Hallo Barbara,

den ersten Teil deiner Frage muss ich leider verneinen; von der Folie bzw. der Firma habe ich noch nichts gehört.

Ich denke, das du bei allen farbigen Folien mit der Zeit "Ablagerungsflecken" haben wirst. Aber was stellst du dir denn unter "natürlich aussehen" vor? Teiche in der Natur sind in der Regel am Boden auch eher schmutzig aussehend.


----------



## Barbara (18. Nov. 2005)

Hallo Frank,

wenn es danach ginge hätte ich am liebsten Sand am Boden. Aber der wird leider zu stark aufgewirbelt.
Es soll halt nich allzu künstlich a' la Swimmingpool aussehen.
Viele Grüße
Barbara


----------



## Annett (18. Nov. 2005)

Hallo Barbara,

ich bin leider kein Chemiker  und kann Dir nicht sagen, ob das DIE Folie für Deinen Schwimmteich sein könnte.

Bei farbigen Folie habe ich schon mehrfach gehört, dass die Ablagerung ins Auge stechen wenn die Folie zu hell ist.
Ich würde entweder eine dunkelgrüne nehmen (wenn es sowas gibt) oder eine Schwarze. 
Die Schwarze bekommt auch sehr schnell einen grünen Algenrasen ;-)

Oder Du läßt Dir mal Proben der einzelnen Farben schicken, versenkst die im Teich und beurteilst dann die Farbe und die Schmutzempfindlichkeit nach einigen Tagen/Wochen. Allerdings macht es sicherlich einen Unterschied, ob der ganze Teich z.B hellgrün ausgelegt wird oder nur wenige dm² 

Sand am Boden ginge schon... z.B: Quarzsand, nur: wie willst Du dann den Schwimmbereichboden absaugen? 
Der ganze Sand würde mit weggesaugt!


----------



## Annett (18. Nov. 2005)

Hallo Barbara,

was mir gerade noch einfällt...
Ich würde mal die Firma nach Referenzobjekten fragen!
Wer weiß, wie neu dieses Produkt auf dem Markt ist....
Willst Du die Folie von einer Firma verlegen lassen, oder selbst Hand anlegen?


----------



## Barbara (19. Nov. 2005)

Hallo Annett,

ich will die Folie von einer Firma verlegen lassen. Und diese Firma (Garten- und Landschaftsbau mit Schwerpunkt Schwimmteiche) arbeitet schon seit Jahren mit dieser Folie. Ich habe mir 4 Schwimmteiche angesehen, die diese Firma gebaut hat und die machten alle einen sehr ordentlichen Eindruck. Ein Teich ist bereits  6 oder 7 Jahre alt gewesen und wir sind unangemeldet vorbei gekommen. Da muss ich aber noch mal Fragen, ob das auch bereits diese FPO Folie war. Diese Folie gibt es aber leider nur in Schwarz und hellgrün - ich hätte am liebsten Oliv oder dunkelgrün. Aber EPDM gibt es ja wohl auch nur in Schwarz - obwohl ich auf den Bildern, die ich bisher gesehen habe, die Farbe eher als Antrazit einschätzen würde.

Viele Grüße aus dem winterlichen Oberbayern - werde wohl morgen mein Teichnetz entfernen - aber dieses Jahr scheint es ewig zu dauern, bis die letzten Blätter abgefallen sind
Barbara


----------



## bob (26. Jan. 2006)

Hallo Barbara,

es gibt von Sarnafil oder auch bei re-natur eine Sonderfarbe in dunkelgrün, jedoch nicht oliv bei FPO-Folien. Oliv gibt es nur in PVC.

Kannst Du mir einen Tip geben, mit welcher Firma Du Kontakt hast und nach welchem Prinzip diese baut ? Wir planen auch einen Schwimmteich...
das wäre sehr nett. 

Grüße
Bob


----------



## Barbara (26. Jan. 2006)

Hallo Bob,

also ich habe Proben der Folien von Sarnafil und das grün ist eher hell. Im Teich wirkt es etwas künstlich. Daher habe ich mich jezt auch für die dunkelgraue (fast schwarze) Folie entschieden.
Ich stehe mit der Firma "Fuchs baut Gärten" in Lenggries in Kontakt. Ich bin auch schon da gewesen und habe mir ein paar Teiche angesehen, die diese Firma gebaut hat - teilweise bereits 10 Jahre alt. Die Teiche machten alle einen sehr guten Eindruck.
Die Preise sind natürlich heftig, aber wenn man möglichst viel in Eigenarbeit macht kann man sparen. Die Firma arbeitet mit Winkelbauelemten aus Kunststoff, die mit Holz abgedeckt werden. Das Prinzip ist von der Firma Biotop, die Ihre Entwicklungen im Franchisesystem verbreiten.

Viele Grüße aus dem saukalten Oberbayern
Barbara


----------



## bob (26. Jan. 2006)

*dunkelgrüne Folie*

es gibt wirklich eine dunkelgrüne Folie von Sarnafil zusätzlich zu der hellgrünen... einfach mal nachfragen.


----------



## Barbara (27. Jan. 2006)

Das werde ich machen. Danke für die Info.

Liebe Grüße
Barbara


----------



## Koi-Freak (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: FPO Folie????????*

Hi Barbara,

habt ihr jetzt die FPO-Folie verlegen lassen. Falls ja, seid ihr zufrieden?

Grüße,

ALEX


----------

